# Taggart TV detective



## Guest

Well, this article can only be for one forum member!
http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/tvandradioblog/2013/sep/06/taggart-30-original-nordic-noir


----------



## Ingélou

Or maybe two. 

I wonder if *Rab C Nesbitt* could have got off the ground without *Taggart*?

One of the great metaphysical questions....


----------



## malc

I wonder if "still game" we be the same with subtitles? Only early Taggart can be spoken of , before it became generic murrrrrrrrrrrrrderr.


----------



## malc

Visited Iceland shop in Berwick upon Tweed , and spoke to the olderthanmeman behind the counter , and found we were both fans of Still Game [He did look like a hen's tooth] I had to remind him of Naveed's prowess on the football field , pity Naveed is not free to play for Scotland , he can't get away , because he has to chase up the deep fried Mars bar supplier.


----------



## LezLee

malc, do you think Still Game is past its best? Some of us over on the Amazon Exiles forum - about half a dozen English and Scots, all big fans, found the last two series nowhere near its past glories. Very sad.


----------



## LezLee

The Still Game cast were a team on Eggheads last August. It was so odd, they’ve all got the same voices but look completely different, particularly Isa! Navid was the captain and they did very well.


----------



## Guest

[video=facebook_share;2093681330661621]https://www.facebook.com/BBCScotland/videos/2093681330661621/[/video]

I loved Isa, she is a brilliant actress.

My dear late mother used to watch Still Game, never missed an episode. But I do agree the shows began to lose that great, sparkling Scottish wit. It is a shame how lame the writing was towards the latter comedy shows.

Some of the funniest clips was when Winston was in the Bookies and won a few thousand quid on the horses, and when he was collecting his pension. All the actors were very well chosen except I think it was a mistake when they introduced mental Mick into the show. I loved the scene when Winston and Peggy were in the butchers and had a fight for the last pork chops!


----------



## Zofia

So Taggart is a police drama is it like Morse?


----------

